# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کد تخفیف 50 درصدی فار( هر کس واقعا نیاز داره بیاد )

## Mohammadpor

سلام یه کد تخفیف 50 درصدی فار دارم لازم ندارم هر کس شدیدا نیاز داره ایمیل رو بزاره فوری براش بفرستم

----------


## INFERNAL

من میخوام :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mohammadpor

p4966@5hyh
اینم کد تخفیف 50 درصدی حال کنید

----------


## srh

سلام دوستان من کد تخفیف میخوام حالا چه 20% باشه چه 50 % 
واقعا نیازه باید تا شنبه هفته بعدم بهم برسه خواهش میکنم هر کی داره بفرسته تو پ . خ برام

----------


## Qazale

ببخشید فار دیگه چیه؟من تا حالا اسمشو ب عنوان منبع معتبر نشنیده بودم میشه یه کم توضیح بدید لطفا؟

----------


## yaghma

> سلام دوستان من کد تخفیف میخوام حالا چه 20% باشه چه 50 % 
> واقعا نیازه باید تا شنبه هفته بعدم بهم برسه خواهش میکنم هر کی داره بفرسته تو پ . خ برام


*این کدهایی که گذاشتم توی این تاپیک ذیل فعال هستن دسگه , اگه 20 درصد نیاز دارین میتونین از اینا استفاده کنی*ن.

هدیه کد 20 درصد تخفیف انتشارات فار

----------


## yaghma

> ببخشید فار دیگه چیه؟من تا حالا اسمشو ب عنوان منبع معتبر نشنیده بودم میشه یه کم توضیح بدید لطفا؟


*
به سایت انتشارات سر بزنین هم نمونه صفحه از کتاب ها داره و هم اینکه کلا راحت تر میتونین با ساختارش اشنا بشین , از کتاب های خوبش هم , میشه به کتاب ازمون پایه شیمی اشاره کرد
*http://www.pharepub.com/

----------


## siavash71

سلام
فار یه انتشاراته که هدفش بی نیاز کردن دانش اموز از وجود معلمه
تو کنکورهای اخیر هم خیلی غوغا ب پا کرده

----------


## 8521633

naji1365@gmail.com
اگه هس ممنون میشم

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## srh

> naji1365@gmail.com
> اگه هس ممنون میشم
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk



سلام داداش اگه کد میخوای برو لینکی که یغما داده

----------


## hassanhafezi

> سلام یه کد تخفیف 50 درصدی فار دارم لازم ندارم هر کس شدیدا نیاز داره ایمیل رو بزاره فوری براش بفرستم


تو رو خدا به من هم بده

----------


## srh

> سلام کد 50% رو کسی استفاده کرد یا هنوز هست؟



من خواستم استفاده کنم گفت نامعتبره اگه کسی داشت بنده کارم خیلی واجبه دمتون گرم

----------


## Lara27

اگه یه کد 50% پیدا کردید و نخواستید بفرستید توی خصوصی برای من.ممنون

----------


## bahar94

*دوستان هر کی کد تخفیف 50% فار داشت اگه پیام خصوصی کنه ممنون میشیم.مرسی ستاره بچینین بوس بوس!!!* :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Fighter_queen

اگه کسی کد پنجاه درصدی داشت منم میخام 😖ممنون میشم اگه کسی داشت واسم  بفرسته .

----------


## Mr. ARAD

لطفن، یه 99% ش رو هم واسه من بفرستین
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farshad7

به من هم کد تخفیف 100 درصدی  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (562): اگه جور نشد بی زحمت 50 درصدی هم خوبه :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (3): 

من راضیم


لطفا از طریق پیام خصوصی به من بدید :Yahoo (8):  :Y (430):

----------


## behi70

اگه کسی کد تخفیف 50 درصد فار رو داره و لازم نداره من نیاز دارم ممنون میشم بهم بده.

----------


## Dj.ALI

سلام...میخواستم هر کس کد تخفیف 50 درصدی فار رو داره بیاد تقدیم من کنه اخه میخوام کتاب بخرم :Yahoo (4): با تشکر... :Yahoo (111):

----------


## فرزین

b4795@h2fd    
b4795@hnsd    
b4795@uxym    
b4795@23ez        
b4795@ck6n
کدهای تخفیف  20 درصد برای خرید از انتشارات فار

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
چجوری باید از کد ها استفاده کنم 
منو راهنمایی کنید لطفا دوستان
با تشکر :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ALI_SoReNa

سلام اگر کسی کد 50 در صدی داره ،ممنون میشم بزاره خیلی لازم دارم ،تشکر فراوان

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> سلام اگر کسی کد 50 در صدی داره ،ممنون میشم بزاره خیلی لازم دارم ،تشکر فراوان




دیداش من الان شش ماه میشه تو صفم .......  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hadise..

سلام دوستان. 
کد های تخفیف 20% انتشارات فار: :Yahoo (105): 


b6169@4qaj
b6169@syzx
b6169@z9dy
b6169@4ufb
b6169@dn7z
b6169@7nyv

----------


## Erfanpzshk

> کدهای تخفیف50%فار
> B6109@4w39
> B6109@mzgz
> B6109@dndk
> B6109@8u4u


داداش شرافتی من نیاز دارم.ینی الان اینا فعالن؟ینی الان من برم با اینا سفارش بدم کتاباشون نصف قیمت میاد دم خونمون؟ زود ج بدین مرسی نیاز دارم

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*کد 50 درصد تخفیف 



p6042@v6i9




اگه میخوای استفاده کنی 
باید برام دعا کنیا دعا نکنی راضی نیستما*

----------


## GUST

> *کد 50 درصد تخفیف 
> 
> 
> 
> p6042@v6i9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


من مصرفش کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


من مصرفش کردم


نوش جوووووووووونت    گوشت بشه به تنت*

----------


## mobin9898

کسانی که کد تخفیف دارند خواهش میکنم بزارن اینجا ممنون میشم نیاز دارم به کد تخفیف ( اگه 50 یی باشه بهتر  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## reza__sh

> کسانی که کد تخفیف دارند خواهش میکنم بزارن اینجا ممنون میشم نیاز دارم به کد تخفیف ( اگه 50 یی باشه بهتر  )


برای شیمی پایه می خوای ناقلا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mobin9898

> برای شیمی پایه می خوای ناقلا


خخخخ خدا بگم چیکارت کنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Moin

کد تخفیف  اانتشارات فار همشون فعالن یه50درصدی هم گذاشتم واسه هرکی که نیاز داشت:کد تخفیف
میزان تخفیف
تاریخ انقضا









b7348@erg4
۲۰
۱۳۹۵/۹/۱۲

b7348@aq4r
۲۰
۱۳۹۵/۹/۱۲

b7348@932x
۲۰
۱۳۹۵/۹/۱۲

b7348@phie
۲۰
۱۳۹۵/۹/۱۲

p6699@ckix
۵۰
۱۳۹۵/۷/۱۹

b6339@x3hz
۲۰
۱۳۹۵/۷/۷

----------


## mobin9898

> کد تخفیف  اانتشارات فار همشون فعالن یه50درصدی هم گذاشتم واسه هرکی که نیاز داشت:کد تخفیف
> میزان تخفیف
> تاریخ انقضا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مرسی واسه 50 درصدی  :Yahoo (4):  چسبید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.reza1044

b8695@rwfp ۲۰ ۱۳۹۶/۳/۱۱b8695@vzdq ۲۰ ۱۳۹۶/۳/۱۱b8695@c43x ۲۰ ۱۳۹۶/۳/۱۱b8695@d27z ۲۰ ۱۳۹۶/۳/۱۱b8695@qsgv ۲۰ ۱۳۹۶/۳/۱۱b8695@9vw4 ۲۰ ۱۳۹۶/۳/۱۱تقدیم به شما

----------

